# Happy Scalping Overseeders!!



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

Weeknight lawn work.


----------



## outdoorsmen (Jul 23, 2018)

I know i just did the same thing. Very very unnerving to me.


----------



## outdoorsmen (Jul 23, 2018)

I plan on mowing again Sunday and Tuesday. Detaching Plugging seeding in tuesday


----------



## 20jlr (May 30, 2018)

I scalped yesterday first time ever, I am hoping for the best scares me to see it cut so low. I mow at the highest setting. Over seeded yesterday. Fingers crossed today!!


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

I applied the PGR on Wednesday. Scalped and bagged tonight at @g-man's suggestion. Which was a good idea for sure! Thanks for noticing my overzealous plan. I didn't realize how many bags I'd be filling. Normally I mulch so I had no feeling for what that was going to entail. Tomorrow morning I'll be Triple Pass Core aerating & slice seeding some Bewitched KBS at 2lbs/1000. Throwing down some Tenacity, RGS, and Air-8.

Then I'll be praying and watering.


----------



## outdoorsmen (Jul 23, 2018)

Lawn sweeper was a life saver!


----------



## Tommy65 (Aug 16, 2018)

What's PGR


----------



## Joehock57 (Jun 3, 2018)

@outdoorsmen I'm intrigued by the lawn sweeper, I had never heard of that. Is yours a push or tow behind? Works well I assume?


----------



## Miggity (Apr 25, 2018)

Tommy65 said:


> What's PGR


Plant Growth Regulator. It decreases vertical growth while allowing lateral growth, encouraging Kentucky Bluegrass to thicken up. https://smile.amazon.com/Grass-Grow...inexapac-ethyl/dp/B015BSVOOQ?sa-no-redirect=1


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

2nd on knowing more about the sweeper. Sounds like less work for me and I'm all ears.


----------



## outdoorsmen (Jul 23, 2018)

Dude, it the best thing since a riding mower! Pull behind, it has nylon bristles on a Paddle Wheel that spins with rotation of the wheels as it spins it grabs a hold of whatever debris is sitting on top being grass clippings and leaves and tosses up into the hopper behind it. Once the hopper gets full Lift It Up, dump it out, close it back up and start driving around some more all while drinking your beer and rake your lawn same time


----------



## Eric (Aug 15, 2017)

outdoorsmen said:


> Dude, it the best thing since a riding mower! Pull behind, it has nylon bristles on a Paddle Wheel that spins with rotation of the wheels as it spins it grabs a hold of whatever debris is sitting on top being grass clippings and leaves and tosses up into the hopper behind it. Once the hopper gets full Lift It Up, dump it out, close it back up and start driving around some more all while drinking your beer and rake your lawn same time


This could be expensive, lol, as I don't have a riding mower.......yet!


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

I have a toro zero turn. Going to see if there is an attachment....


----------



## outdoorsmen (Jul 23, 2018)

I used it agsin today. Mowed and detached. Pulled the sweeper around and picked up all the debris. Gonna do it again tuesday before i plug and seed.


Part of my back lawn after i pulled my dethaching rake around. The sweeper picked it all up. Sure beats hand raking!


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

I scalped and bagged yesterday, then hit the overseeding area with the greenworks dethatcher then raked everything up. Seed > Tenacity > Peat > Beer


----------



## rockinmylawn (Mar 25, 2018)

I'm kinda scared to scalp again this year.
Last year - I scalped down to 2" & brought the roller out to do the good TTTF seeds for my area.

Grass didn't seem to come in as fast in Spring.

Any word of wisdom?


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

@jessehurlburt is the beer for your lawn or for you?


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

rockinmylawn said:


> I'm kinda scared to scalped again this year.
> Last year - I scalped down to 2" & brought the rollered the good TTTF seeds in for my area.
> 
> Grass didn't seem to come in as fast in Spring.
> ...


During @thegrassfactor livestream last night, I noticed that Mr Fescue himself, Prof Pete of GCI Turf, mentioned that he cuts around 3.5. 
That seems really, really high to me, and I may have misunderstood something; but it's a practice worth looking into at least.

I think he probably meant that, if his lawn is in fairly good condition in the fall, he cuts at that height for an overseed. For lawns that are thinner, lower cuts are better. But that's just my guess.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

But yeah, I'd say that 2 or 2.5 is commonly what I see. You can take it down gradually or all at once.

There's been a lot of discussion and great threads re overseeding this year. Would be great to hear more words of wisdom since we are on a roll.


----------



## rockinmylawn (Mar 25, 2018)

social port said:


> During @thegrassfactor livestream last night, I noticed that Mr Fescue himself, Prof Pete of GCI Turf, mentioned that he cuts around 3.5.
> That seems really, really high to me, and I may have misunderstood something; but it's a practice worth looking into at least.
> 
> I think he probably meant that, if his lawn is in fairly good condition in the fall, he cuts at that height for an overseed. For lawns that are thinner, lower cuts are better. But that's just my guess.


Wow - how does 3.5" allow any seed to hit the soil?


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

He loves using an aerovator when he seeds so.... Also, I'm not sure his clients would like the look of a scalped lawn. Sure, we know it's just fine to have a brown lawn for a few weeks but a customer who pay's lots of $$ for it might not appreciate that. Anyway, with an aerovator, I'm not sure it matters what your grass height is.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

rockinmylawn said:


> social port said:
> 
> 
> > During @thegrassfactor livestream last night, I noticed that Mr Fescue himself, Prof Pete of GCI Turf, mentioned that he cuts around 3.5.
> ...


I don't know. I'd be even more concerned about seedlings getting shaded out.

That's why I added that I might have misunderstood. I was hoping that someone might be able to clarify this.

I've seen other videos of his where he cuts at 2 for an overseed, but it didn't sound like cutting at 2 was his usual practice.

My plan this year is to cut at two, but the day of the overseed, I'm going to use a tape measure to identify a safe zone for HOC to be extra cautious about taking off too much.


----------

